
Show HN: Bulk archive/delete/swipe bundles on DarwinMail (Inbox Replacement) - DarwinMailApp
https://www.darwinmail.app?ref=hackernews
======
DarwinMailApp
Hello, HN I’m Joey, the maker of DarwinMail.

Darwin Mail aims to help you be your most productive when dealing with emails
& todos.

Problem Inbox by Google was one of the best products they ever made. And then
they shut it down.

Solution Introducing Darwin Mail, which aims to replace and become better than
Google Inbox ever was.

—

Another week another feature.. thanks to your suggestions! :)

You can now BULK archive (sweep), move to trash, star and pin on DarwinMail.

The bulk actions are available on bundles and your regular emails.

Swipe functionality is also 80% done & will be available this week!

For now, the bulk actions feature is available on Pro Plans.. please consider
upgrading to support DarwinMail development - it's just $3 a month. Less than
the price of one coffee!

Have a wonderful day,

Joey Tawadrous

~~~
djaychela
Hi Joey

I, too, miss Inbox. I tried DarwinMail, but couldn't get it to work for me -
I'm using Firefox, and when I tried to allow access, it appeared to work
(DarwinMail had access according to my google account), but going back to the
site said 'give access' and I went in a loop.

I'm not going to use Chrome (I know this is somewhat pointless as I'm still
using gmail...), so is this a known issue, or am I doing something wrong?

~~~
DarwinMailApp
No no you are most certainly not doing anything wrong :)

It's a fault with me, I'm currently exploring the issue and hope to resolve it
during this weekend.

[https://trello.com/c/ywxdIYBk/80-mail-not-
loading](https://trello.com/c/ywxdIYBk/80-mail-not-loading)

Thank you so so much for your interest in DarwinMail.

It means a lot to me. Please note I will always put your feedback and requests
first, as it is you and every other user who makes suggestions that ultimately
help DarwinMail to grow.

